# Cruise: self driving cars for rideshare



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

From out of left field....

Rideshare is not my "career", it's what I do while caring for an elderly parent. I maintained professional credentials and still teach part time in my field.

Late last night I was contacted by a recruiter in relation to a vacancy. They want to chat. The company's name is Cruise.

www.getcruise.com

They are touting themselves as a self driving car for rideshare. Google search came up with this story:

https://medium.com/cruise/cruise-self-driving-fleet-deliveries-2f83442cf9f3
Story is written by one of their own. CEO is out of GM, with cars being produced by GM. Currently onLu servicing San Francisco.

50000 contactless deliveries is a lot of "vending machines" moving about SF.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

More than a decade out

This is a scam


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

PioneerXi said:


> From out of left field....
> 
> Rideshare is not my "career", it's what I do while caring for an elderly parent. I maintained professional credentials and still teach part time in my field.
> 
> ...


Sure. If you consider a car with two humans inside to be "self driving".


----------

